

What Next for Google Books? (top digital copyright experts in 80-min. video) - grellas
http://www.vimeo.com/24225289

======
drallison
Also of interest: Pam Samuelson, UC Berkeley law school professor, EFF and
EPIC Board Member, ACM legal commentator speaking at Stanford on the Google
Book Decision (video): <http://ee380.stanfor.edu/permlinks/pam.html>

